# Jersey people.......Mountain Creek yet??



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Anybody been there yet? Im off tomorrow and thinking of going but i see theres only 12 trails open. I dont know if its worth it but i really want to try my new board out. I really dont feel like driving to hunter either


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been considering a Tripple Play card, but I don't think it'll be worth it. :/ On Skireport.com a guy said that things were pretty bad on the 18th. I guess the new snow would help out a bit


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Spartacus said:


> I've been consider a Tripple Play card, but I don't think it'll be worth it. :/ On Skireport.com a guy said that things were pretty bad on the 18th. I guess the new snow would help out a bit


yea needs some snow. only blue and green trails seem to be open. Kinda sucks but i really want to get out on a mountain


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i went this weekend, snow was great but the crowd was to big for the few trails open.. i have a season pass so didnt mind leaving early. im thinking about going tom also nto sure if day or night. even if a few trails open i dont mind as long as im riding im hapy


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> i went this weekend, snow was great but the crowd was to big for the few trails open.. i have a season pass so didnt mind leaving early. im thinking about going tom also nto sure if day or night. even if a few trails open i dont mind as long as im riding im hapy


how bad is it? Is it really icy and full of rocks or what? i really dont want to show up and destroy my brand new board. the crowd shouldnt be too bad on a tuesday


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

rocks i ran into only on the side of runs.. because im a dumnb ass an love to hit natural features..( i see some p-tex in my future) i wanted to go today but i dont know if i can make it up i may just hold off till tom. some spots were icey but the snow was very nice (saturday idk about today)


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> rocks i ran into only on the side of runs.. because im a dumnb ass an love to hit natural features..( i see some p-tex in my future) i wanted to go today but i dont know if i can make it up i may just hold off till tom. some spots were icey but the snow was very nice (saturday idk about today)


Just got in today from the Creek. Wasnt too bad. I got there around 10 and the crowd wasnt bad at all. Had some decent powder and they sprayed all day like crazy. Kinda choppy in parts that messed some people up. Around 2-3 a lot of people started coming in. Overall i had 6 solid hours on my new board and bindings and had a good time. Just sucked only blues and green trails were open. Decent amount of jumps set up though


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i just got back from there also... did you ride vernon or south?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Ugh....I think I'ma break down and get the tripple play card. I just hope I get to go to VT this year too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm planning to go up on new years eve even though it will probably be crowded. I've been considering the triple play card as well but i also wanna go up to hunter since they've gotten a bunch of snow.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

I didnt make it over to south. It was my first time out this season so i was working the rust off. Plus trying to get use to all my new shit. I actually bought the triple play today and i think its def worth it. You can use it anytime (holidays, weekends, etc). I think they stop selling them soon.

I asked a girl who works there whats going on with the other trails and she said one more maybe be open by Thursday but everything else wont be open till next year. I probably wont go back until after the new year to use my triple play up. No need to waste it when nothings going on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Prob is, while tripple play is awesome for me, Creek is so expensive for what it offers for my friends, i doubt i'll get anyone to go with me. I'm not going to drive 2 hours to ride all day to drive another two hours back home by myself. 

Besides, I could drive north a bit (maybe hunter?) and find a bigger mtn and more pow......I'm so confused lol


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Spartacus said:


> Prob is, tripple play is awesome for me, Creek is so expensive for what it offers, i doubt i'll get anyone to go with me. I'm not going to drive 2 hours to ride all day to drive another two hours back home by myself.
> 
> Besides, I could drive north a bit (maybe hunter?) amd find a bigger mtn and more pow......I'm so confused lol


I like riding alone more then with a group. Just put the headphones on and go. But a season pass is def a rip off cause mt creek doesnt have much to offer like you said. I would go to hunter or somewhere else. Mt Creek is good to go alone for me cause its 45 minutes away. I cant see myself going there more then 5 times. I got Canada coming up for a week, ill be at hunter one weekend. Mt Creek is just for that spur of the moment thing


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm used to riding alone, that's no prob, it's just the traveling alone part. I'd rather not do that. I live in the middle of the island, so anywhere I want to go is a bit of a trek. Well, I'll make a decision tomorrow. :/


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I'f im' correct, triple play ends tomorrow. Can you order it online or do you have to go to pick it up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Your right, tomorrows the last day. You can order it online.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> I like riding alone more then with a group. Just put the headphones on and go. But a season pass is def a rip off cause mt creek doesnt have much to offer like you said. I would go to hunter or somewhere else. Mt Creek is good to go alone for me cause its 45 minutes away. I cant see myself going there more then 5 times. I got Canada coming up for a week, ill be at hunter one weekend. Mt Creek is just for that spur of the moment thing


i got the creek pass for 265 bucks.... it was cheap early in the year. it is welll worth it. i ride alone alot and thats when i get much better... i try new things and perfect others


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm actually thinking of going tommorow Chistmas day, cause im fiening to ride:laugh: . I was going up to hunter this weekend but that looks like a washout.:thumbsdown:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

laz167 said:


> I'm actually thinking of going tommorow Chistmas day, cause im fiening to ride:laugh: . I was going up to hunter this weekend but that looks like a washout.:thumbsdown:


i went to hunter yesterday...(thanks for the ticket again LAZ) the conditions were ok... i left about 1 and hit up creeks park around 230


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

No doubt..:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

laz167 said:


> I'm actually thinking of going tommorow Chistmas day, cause im fiening to ride:laugh: . I was going up to hunter this weekend but that looks like a washout.:thumbsdown:


Do it. I only went cause i got the itch to ride also. It wasnt the greatest time but i made it fun.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Shit they're only open tommorow from 12-5pm, to pay $62 for a lift ticket for 4 hours seems a little steep..I think I'm gonna hold out and maybe wait and see how the weather behave's. Maybe I'll hit Blue mountain on sunday:dunno:. Or just hit Hunter next weekend both saturday and sunday..Oh I don't know.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

it prob will be reduced admission... last week my friend bought the tripple play for 75 but then baught a day pass for 45 since he can save the tripple play till the prices get jacked up... i cant go until monday =( i have to go to a wedding this weekend im pissed but rain is in the air so mayb there will be some fresh pow on monday... 
Jersey--- i do the same.. if its not that great and i go alone. i make the best of it.. and those are the times i push myself to try new things and sharpen skills


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im really pushing towards going, but last time I went after a rain storm it was all ice. Im so stoked on using my new board so I just might even if it's shitty out.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i so wish i could go today


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

they arent chargin full price. I think they were chargin like 39 bucks for the day. Good thing i went when i did. Warm as hell the past 2 days. Probably all slushy there today


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

So I went to Creek today, got there at 10am left at 3pm. So here's the report. It was crowded for a Chistmas day. Suger slope was closed all day due to icing, they only had the Cab ride open and that one run to the bottom. alot of beginers "never seen so many jeans and ugly coats in my life::laugh: Conditions weren't to bad condsidering the rain storm of last night. At about 2pm things got crazy crowded, skier's zooming by cutting people off and alot of beginers crashing into everything. My last run at about 2:30 I acually stopped and pulled over to the side to watch the myhem it was like Roller Derby at it's best.Some girl took a board to the back of her head, someguy ate a tree. But all in all I had a good time, and got to try out my new board, an 09 DK Vertighoul with Magna..Stoked.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

nice..,. you shoulda hit up south.. less beginners last time i was there i seen the snow cats grooming closed trails.. i think they are working harder to get south up and running.. it still is mayhem there but more of an organized mayhem. (people actually know how to ride)


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Its been kind of warm the past few days. Anybody go to the creek? I was thinking of making a trip tomorrow but have a feeling the weather screwed it all up


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

im thinking about heading there tom during the day. if you hear anything let me know lol


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know dude..after Saturday's rain and yesterday's temp's in the 60's , creek might be dead..Like in no snow:dunno: I was looking at the web cam for Hunter and some picks from Belleyre and they lost alot of snow. And you know creek doesn't like to make snow, also thier snow report page is down.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

laz167 said:


> I don't know dude..after Saturday's rain and yesterday's temp's in the 60's , creek might be dead..Like in no snow:dunno: I was looking at the web cam for Hunter and some picks from Belleyre and they lost alot of snow. And you know creek doesn't like to make snow, also thier snow report page is down.:thumbsdown:


exactly my thoughts. Ill save my money.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you youtube Mt.Creek for currnet vid's, you can actually see alot of mud patchesI realy hope they get there shit together this year and pump snow. Cause I'm thinking of riding there alot this year. Especially since now they have NJ Transit going to Creek. I can catch the Bus from Wayne terminal for $8 round trip, and you actually get $10 off your lift ticket:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

laz167 said:


> If you youtube Mt.Creek for currnet vid's, you can actually see alot of mud patchesI realy hope they get there shit together this year and pump snow. Cause I'm thinking of riding there alot this year. Especially since now they have NJ Transit going to Creek. I can catch the Bus from Wayne terminal for $8 round trip, and you actually get $10 off your lift ticket:thumbsup:


dam thats a sick deal


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i was there yesterday.. it was slushy and warm... nice riding weather but not great snow.. by 5 i left becasue it just got to icey.. (this was at south) with a season pass i dont care how long i stay as long as i get to ride CHEERS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I was there yesterday as well, nice weather but crappy conditions. Started at North, real thin cover in some spots. Boulders poking thru the snow, wouldn't wanna ride over them. Only a few runs open, the blue was mostly ice. South was packed, only one lift open. Both peaks lost alot of snow since Friday, everything left on the mountain was man-made or crud. Not worth going unless you have a season pass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

i went on the 28th and north was a zoo. i saved the last two days on my triple play card and went to PA. Ill use my next two on the last weekend of jan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

i went to creek today and i must say, south was empty. was pretty awesome, even though the snow was slushy and the knuckles were all messy, but i had a good time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Technik said:


> i went to creek today and i must say, south was empty. was pretty awesome, even though the snow was slushy and the knuckles were all messy, but i had a good time.


Same. I was there today and the lift line was very short. Good day all around, we just need mother nature to dump the snow on us!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going up this weekend 1/10/09..Who's coming? Im thinking of catching that jersey transit bus.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

who wants to go ride creek today? classes cancled!!!!


ps.. windham got a big air mat Video Gallery - Windham Mountain


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Caught this to late or I would have went to ride.

I never go to creek on fri-sunday, just not worth it.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i go if i have to on weekends but i tend to go during the week by myself there


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> i go if i have to on weekends but i tend to go during the week by myself there


If you ever go on a monday or friday hit me up I have a flexible schedule those days and can ride.


-Jordon


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

how is creek on Fridays?? say Open - 4


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: I must say,the name Uncle Lewie certainly goes along with New Jersey
> 
> Kinda like Spaghetti and meatballs:laugh:


Hahha, thought people would like that. I have been using this name on car forums since 2003.

Real name is Jordon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

they need to put out the little progression box they had out last year! i want to learn how to do michael jacksons!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

paul07ss said:


> how is creek on Fridays?? say Open - 4


its pretty clear till about 2... not many people... and the kiddies get out of school around 2 and are at the mountain by 3... youll see it gettin packed by 4 or 5


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if Creek has lockers? for daily use?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Does anyone know if Creek has lockers? for daily use?


Yup they do.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

laz167 said:


> ^^^thank you


I think their a dollar. At least on Vernon Peak aka North they are a dollar. Just bring a few singles to get change for them.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

two dollars last time at north for me from what i remember.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> two dollars last time at north for me from what i remember.


You are prolly right now that I think about it.

I will be at Mountain Creek monday with some buddies, if anyone else wants to ride with us/me lemme know see if we can meet up.

I should be there like 9am-10am and leave aroun 530 or so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

do you guys think it will be crowded tonight? there is a rail jam today but its going to be snowing alot hopefully, wouldnt this keep some people from driving up?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

so I hit up creek on saturday wasn't to bad til about 2pm when it got super crowded. I also caught the Jersey transit bus that leaves from Port, which I caught at Waynes Transit Center for $12 round trip. All in all it was pretty good bus ride was quick and easy and the snow was fairly good also.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i hit up blue mountain in PA saturday... not packed at all... and snowed allllllll dayyy... i drove into it about 6am and kept pounding down after i left around 530


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

This week the temps are going to be no fun, single digits and minus a couple degrees.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

so today was the first day i went to south, and i rarely touch park haha. when i got there i felt like i just started snowboarding again. everybody there was really comfortable while i was just trying to learn boardslides. i was pretty amazed at how just about everyone there was so good at riding park


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

got the 3play and hope to be hitting up mountain creek soon. im pretty sure there is some new snow as of today!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

anyone going tom? all 3 peeks open and the lift to connect to south is open!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

If the weather is nice this coming friday I am there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey kids I just stumbled across this site. I gots a season pass to Mountain Creek, and work freelance, so I wouldn't mind finding some fun people from the NYC area to ride with, preferably intermediate to advanced. I'm trying to go as much during the week as work allows. Holler.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

how is the creek doing?


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

whats everyones thought on this saturday. We just got hit with some good snow and saturday its going to be high of 40 degrees. Will be a nice day but maybe too nice? Might be crowded or a bit slushy


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

ill def be there saturday with some friends.. i may go friday alone if im bored lol


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

went today there was some actual pow in the trees for s change it was sick even though i fucked up my shoulder and lost my goggles


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

im going to try to be there on saturday should be good


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thinking about it,just got back from Stratton but I'm jonesing already. Ok I'll be there.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I will be there saturday with some friends.. Its going to be jammed packed I bet..


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm gonna have to hit it on Sunday instead. Got caught up with something on Saturday. Hope it's not to packed, maybe I'll hit the park for the first time this year.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

goign to be packed to the max this weekend. poss to get warm and rain next week. good look weekender i cant deal with all the trffic jst kills my flow


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunter is MAD nice. Was just there today. Park is nice, got some nice features. The snow was really nice, not gonna lie.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

I went to mountain creek saturday the conditions were good though the lines were very long. I have a question that maybe someone can answer. If you buy a day pass for $62 or use the triple play card does that entitle you to the entire day boarding including the day and night sessions?


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

TheBigL420 said:


> Hunter is MAD nice. Was just there today. Park is nice, got some nice features. The snow was really nice, not gonna lie.


Um you sure you were at hunter? I was there all day saturday and it blew. Crowded as anything, snow was slush in most parts and ice underneath. I almost killed a bunch of skiiers. The park was nice but the other side of jumps were icy.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

going tomm. anybody been there this week is it complete shit?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I was there monday, it wasnt complete shit, but it wasnt great. They just added 4 new wood features on bear if your into that, and the new jumpline is really put together well. Conditions were just as they always are, fake snow on top of superpacked hard snow/some ice


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

yea i wanna try some of the new wood stuff haven't gottin over there yet because i went Sat and dint know they put those up. And i went tonight it was nasty all ice should snow wen/thurs so im hopen we get some freshhhyyyys


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

thinking of going tomorrow morning. anyone else


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Was anyone there yesterday (Sunday)? 

That was the craziest weather I've ever boarded in. Up on Vernon it was so foggy you literally could not see 20 ft in front of you.

I hope it continues to snow though, I hate having an inch of snow at best on top of ice. South has been pretty consistant and decent, but Vernon is getting to be pretty unrideable.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

How is South? Is it all park? Or can you ride hit some features or just mellow out and cruise if you want to? Never ridden South cause I can just picture standing up top waiting around:dunno:


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

you can ride south and just cruise... mostly blue trails


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr. Jolly said:


> Was anyone there yesterday (Sunday)?
> 
> That was the craziest weather I've ever boarded in. Up on Vernon it was so foggy you literally could not see 20 ft in front of you.
> 
> I hope it continues to snow though, I hate having an inch of snow at best on top of ice. South has been pretty consistant and decent, but Vernon is getting to be pretty unrideable.


Hey, i see you went on Sunday.. Did you go on Saturday though?
Just wanna know how it was if you did. I was supposed to go but ended up at Belleayre instead cause of the people i went with..


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

mOnky said:


> Hey, i see you went on Sunday.. Did you go on Saturday though?
> Just wanna know how it was if you did. I was supposed to go but ended up at Belleayre instead cause of the people i went with..


Well like I said it was foggy, it was also snowing, but it was a wet snow which got my goggles all covered in droplets and soaked my coat/pants/gloves. Vernon was really icy, the snow on South was thin in some places and was really slushy by the base, but it was fairly soft. 

And yeah, you can just hang out on South and go down trails while bypassing the features. You'll have to roll over some jumps, but you can just go over the side (make sure to stay out of other peoples way though.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr. Jolly said:


> Well like I said it was foggy, it was also snowing, but it was a wet snow which got my goggles all covered in droplets and soaked my coat/pants/gloves. Vernon was really icy, the snow on South was thin in some places and was really slushy by the base, but it was fairly soft.
> 
> And yeah, you can just hang out on South and go down trails while bypassing the features. You'll have to roll over some jumps, but you can just go over the side (make sure to stay out of other peoples way though.


Cool, LOL.. thanks


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

might go tomm hope its better then sunday. cant wait to get out of nj and go to Vermont


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

jberr1028 said:


> might go tomm hope its better then sunday. cant wait to get out of nj and go to Vermont


I hear theyre putting up some new stuff on South and putting some jibs in on North, so maybe theyll be making some snow or at least grooming while theyre at it.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

went today 4pm till bout 8. wasnt that bad got icey as sun went down. landings where getting fucked up lil. 
YouTube - Mountain Creek Hole of Death
funny vid^
poss to get rain next couple days so us jerzey people r beat for week or so probably.
met savage crazy kelly though that was fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

jberr1028 said:


> went today 4pm till bout 8. wasnt that bad got icey as sun went down. landings where getting fucked up lil.
> YouTube - Mountain Creek Hole of Death
> funny vid^
> poss to get rain next couple days so us jerzey people r beat for week or so probably.
> met savage crazy kelly though that was fun.


Is it really going to rain? I was planning to go there this Saturday...


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

yea friday and warm like 50


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG hahaha snow is in the forcast some say 12+ others 5-10in. cant wait but ill beleive it when i see it


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

jberr1028 said:


> OMG hahaha snow is in the forcast some say 12+ others 5-10in. cant wait but ill beleive it when i see it


Going to have to call in sick tomorrow and try to make it to the creek. Hopefully roads are plowed early


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

The halfpipe is now open (was icy as hell today though, but still fun). Kind of sucks because I used my last pass on the day before its supposed to snow.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

ya might play hookie Tuesday.. Tuesday should be good if they get 6-12 inches tomorrow?


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

paul07ss said:


> ya might play hookie Tuesday.. Tuesday should be good if they get 6-12 inches tomorrow?


Im sure it will be better tomorrow. But it will be nice tuesday for sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

WHY!!!!!!! Why didn't snow last Friday instead?? There's so much snow today~~!!


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

shinji318 said:


> WHY!!!!!!! Why didn't snow last Friday instead?? There's so much snow today~~!!


Yea i didnt go to work but i think theres too much snow to try driving to the creek. This is crazy


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> Yea i didnt go to work but i think theres too much snow to try driving to the creek. This is crazy


I thought about taking a day off to go to Creek but the driving condition could be bad...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be there Wednesday alll day.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Few showers on friday and saturday with highs in the upper 40's to mid 50's for this weekend, guess I'll bring out the magnatraction and the helmet on Sunday:laugh:


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

shinji318 said:


> I thought about taking a day off to go to Creek but the driving condition could be bad...



you should have went, driving was a little crappy but a couple of inches of fresh snow is worth it every time. I got first tracks today and it was blissful, even for jersey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

phrakis said:


> you should have went, driving was a little crappy but a couple of inches of fresh snow is worth it every time. I got first tracks today and it was blissful, even for jersey.


So how was it today actually? Did you cut through the snow to the icy layer below, or was it thick enough that you were all on snow? And how was it by the end of the day?


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

Mr. Jolly said:


> So how was it today actually? Did you cut through the snow to the icy layer below, or was it thick enough that you were all on snow? And how was it by the end of the day?


there was some ice peaking thru in some small areas on the steep slopes but in general it was awesome. The snow was heavy enough so it was easy to stay on top. And by the end of the day it was getting a little bumpy but by then I didn't care. And, I'm sure this morning it is going to be unbelievable. Too bad I'm sitting at my desk...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

phrakis said:


> you should have went, driving was a little crappy but a couple of inches of fresh snow is worth it every time. I got first tracks today and it was blissful, even for jersey.


You're a terrible influence!! :laugh::laugh: I may just do that today...


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Going to Creek this Saturday to ride 60 degree slushy...who's comming?


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

So how's the park for jibbing? Are there a lot of boxes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone been there in the last few days? I hear that theyre doing some rebuilding of the different parks and I'm curious to know what theyll have, namely on Bakersfield.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

there so many jibs, jibs out the ass haha. They switch some of the rails and boxes at south and on bear made them lil harder. the wood fetures on bear are amazing, too bad the season is going to come to sudden stop in the next two weeks with rain and 5o degree weather. its all over


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im hitting it on saturday shouldn't be to bad, cause now they're saying it's not gonna rain tommorow. It'll be warm on saturday which will make slushy conditions for hucking yourself And the following weeknd I'll be @ Mt.snow for the entire week and im gonna catch the Burton us open.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

nice yea my spring break is next week im trying to vsit my friend in Burlington hope i can get up there


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

went tonight slushy conditions good day to try new stuff. all im gunna say is get ur last days in now because the ground was showing through in alot of spots and the snow or should i say ice is melting by the min


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Webt to creek yesterday Sat. It was awesome soft slushy snow warm t-shirt weather. I hit South for the first time ever, I took that long flat run from Vernon, Wow I felt like I was riding for like 20 minutes on that flat.:laugh:Spent about an hour @ south and went back to Vernon, where it was empty especialy for a saturday. Had the most fun there, where I spent most of the day spraying skiers/riders that sat in the middle of the run.:laugh:


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

so is the season over for the creek. Seems like this weather is going to put an end to it unless we get a cold front come thru. Sucks because i have 2 trips left on my triple play card.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Hopefully after this weekend we'll have a some sort of cold coming through the NY/NJ/PA region.. hopefully


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

haha we can hope so. better get those passes in in the next week or u might be SOL


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

jberr1028 said:


> haha we can hope so. better get those passes in in the next week or u might be SOL


i think we are sol already. I doubt its going to get cold anytime soon. No more snow making for them


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

god damn that sucks, i went there once this year from ct and loved it. so many rails jibs, shit everything. i had no idea id actaully find a mtn in jersey to be that fun, no offense haha.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

none taken most people think its worst mt on east coast but the owner actually owns a mt out west and in vt. If u get to ride it on a weekday when its emty you can really apprciate the work Jerzy puts into its park.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

any idea when creek will close?


----------



## Type.O (Jan 15, 2009)

So I plan to go there this sunday. 
Hoping the conditions aren't too crappy.


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

yea they certainly put some work in on that mountain. and there are so many features sitting around that aren't even in use, its really ridiculous. i would rather ride there then the stash to be honest. i like killington but the stash really has nothing in it. and i understand its the first year. but beggars can't be choosers i guess.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

paul07ss said:


> any idea when creek will close?


prob by the end of the month.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The 24th i think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

is mountain creek worth going to on friday? i just went to vermont and mount snow was closed wednesday, and too icy thursday (today) so i took vouchers instead. I just want a spot to use my new equpment real quick.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

yea weekdays are always better i mean condition arent going to be great ov. but you could def see how your new stuff is working


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

i just cant believe i wasted a whole trip going to vermont...for nothing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

at least you guys can even go.. i dislocated my shoulder 2 weeks back so my season has been done!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i wish i could 2. broke the wrist even with wrist guards... took a jump wrong and went str8 up then down 15ft lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

at leats u guys have the balls to do jumps. im focusing more on learning how to carve properly. ill do a small jump here and there, and ollie whatever.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Anybody going to go today?
Please lemme know how the conditions are..
I wanna go tomorrow & i think it's gonna rain


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone think its a bad idea to go with someone elses season pass? Because I might want to use my friends pass next week, but if he comes then I would use his sisters pass. It would probably be pretty clear that Im not the same person in the picture...has anyone ever had a problem with this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr. Jolly said:


> Does anyone think its a bad idea to go with someone elses season pass? Because I might want to use my friends pass next week, but if he comes then I would use his sisters pass. It would probably be pretty clear that Im not the same person in the picture...has anyone ever had a problem with this?


So I now learned the hard way that if they catch you using someone elses pass, they keep the pass and that person needs to pay a $100 fine if they want to buy another pass for next year.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr. Jolly said:


> So I now learned the hard way that if they catch you using someone elses pass, they keep the pass and that person needs to pay a $100 fine if they want to buy another pass for next year.


LOL.. did u use ur friend's sister's pass? WTF!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

mOnky said:


> LOL.. did u use ur friend's sister's pass? WTF!


Yeah...I didnt think that the scanners would pick up things like names and pictures, and also the people who scan passes are usually spaced out guys who sometimes dont notice if you walk right past them. But no, this stupid woman who takes her job too seriously had to take an extra second to screw me over.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr. Jolly said:


> Yeah...I didnt think that the scanners would pick up things like names and pictures, and also the people who scan passes are usually spaced out guys who sometimes dont notice if you walk right past them. But no, this stupid woman who takes her job too seriously had to take an extra second to screw me over.


So how many times did you actually get to go up before they caught on?
BTW, which lift were you on when they took it...
I'm thinking of going this week.. how were the conditions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

mOnky said:


> So how many times did you actually get to go up before they caught on?
> BTW, which lift were you on when they took it...
> I'm thinking of going this week.. how were the conditions?


It wouldve been my third trip up. This was at South, which is the only one thats still open. It was pretty empty, which is probably how she had time to realize. But me and my friends were thinking of leaving anyway beacuse there wasnt a whole lot to do. They took down everything on Bakersfield except for the hip at the end (the halfpipe is still up, but it was pretty bad). They took out all of the progression features at the top of the mountain, but they put in a jump that was actually pretty good (I think it was like a 10-15 footer or something. The jump on Lark was about half size, but it was still decent. They still have most of the bigger jumps, but the security guard who was dealing with me said that theyll be pushing everything down for next week to get one last week in.


----------

